
Pink Floyd Guitarist David Gilmour Is Auctioning Most of His Guitar Collection - Rooster61
https://www.rollingstone.com/music/music-features/pink-floyd-david-gilmour-interview-guitar-charity-auction-779721/
======
Rooster61
Good on him. Selling a few pieces of wood and metal, iconic and irreplaceable
as they are, to put food in hungry mouths is certainly a worthwhile venture.

